# You Noobs are always looking for suggestions!



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Well here ya go this one comes from the heart! Everyone can enjoy this cigar! The days of putting them down for a long time are gone for 2011 stock least ways. Many have suggested these to me in the past year i have boxes from 08 09 10 sitting the 08's are just starting to come around. So i said no thanks i finally said let me see what all the fuss is about glad i did! These bad boys are better and right now The PSD#4 is back big time!








Its like you wait for something to be like it was seldom does it come back as good. These came back better IMHO!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Makes me glad that I have a box of 2011's sitting in the humi. I haven't sampled them yet, but the wrappers are stunning! Thanks for the update Tony :thumb:


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

CeeGar said:


> Makes me glad that I have a box of 2011's sitting in the humi. I haven't sampled them yet, but the wrappers are stunning! Thanks for update Tony :thumb:


I have sampled mine and I was in heaven (see my review) but wasn't sure if it was just my cc noob palate. Nice to have Tony's reassurance and your outpouring of love.eace:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for looking gents and the kind words! I call em as i see them this cigar is a flavor bomb from start to finish! I put it up there with the 08 CORO at around 1/2 the price, i ask you gentleman. What are you waiting for pull the trigger!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Shouldn't this be in the review section of the forum? Lol. Just playing Tony.

I guess this makes me feel better knowing I have two boxes tucked away for a rainy day. Thanks for sharing brotha!


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Shouldn't this be in the review section of the forum? Lol. Just playing Tony.
> 
> I guess this makes me feel better knowing I have two boxes tucked away for a rainy day. Thanks for sharing brotha!


Is there rain in the forecast?:rofl:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Is it safe to assume that a purchase made today would be a 2011 box or would it be better to specify when ordering?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I put it up there with the 08 CORO at around 1/2 the price...


Holy crap. Now _that's _an endorsement, ladies and gentlemen!!!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I put it up there with the 08 CORO at around 1/2 the price, i ask you gentleman. What are you waiting for pull the trigger!





Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Holy crap. Now _that's _an endorsement, ladies and gentlemen!!!


 Like i said earlier i have a box in the air,going to have to buy another when that lands on this endorsement.. Don't think it's possible but either you're being paid to be the pitchman or somehow own stocks for Partagas,Tone.


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Will put these down for the first order this year, thanks for the guidance.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

Luckilly I have half a box. I haven't tried one yet.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

The PSD #4 is going to be my next order, the '11's sound delicious. I have a few left from '08 and I need some more anyway. Thanks for the heads up. RG bump coming your way.

I must spread the wealth...Someone bump this BOTL for me.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Just ordered a box Tony. Thanks for the heads up!

Picked 10 of these instead of 25 of the HdM Palmas extras.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Great to hear Tony, that's my biggest depressant being so new to cigars is having to wait for the good stuff to get good. I am lucky enough to have been able to buy, trade, and pif/maw my way to some aged stock and even to noob me there is a noticable difference.

You say it is a "flavor bomb" but could you tell me what flavors? I have one PSD4 in the humi right now but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

gasdocok said:


> Great to hear Tony, that's my biggest depressant being so new to cigars is having to wait for the good stuff to get good. I am lucky enough to have been able to buy, trade, and pif/maw my way to some aged stock and even to noob me there is a noticable difference.
> 
> You say it is a "flavor bomb" but could you tell me what flavors? I have one PSD4 in the humi right now but haven't tried it yet.


I think you'll be trying one Thursday :dunno::gossip:


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Thank you Tony, you must have been reading my mind!
Those will certainly be on my next _(actually my first)_ order that I will be placing soon!


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

I was just running some numbers and the 25 box is no cheaper than buying the 10. Box of 10 for $68 shipped. Not too bad.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Vwluv10338 said:


> I was just running some numbers and the 25 box is no cheaper than buying the 10. Box of 10 for $68 shipped. Not too bad.


I think we're looking at the same place. The box of 25 actually works out to be more expensive. Only like 7 cents per stick but that makes a difference if you take into account how many sticks/boxes some people buy


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> Is it safe to assume that a purchase made today would be a 2011 box or would it be better to specify when ordering?


yeah, this question^^^^^^^^^^
thanks, Tony! This'll prob be my CC cherry-buster!!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks Tony, as always ! This is one of only a couple cc's i have had, and i absolutely fell in love with it. Even the band is simple and sexy ! lol. This WILL be first CC purchase !!! Cant fn wait !!!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Vwluv10338 said:


> I was just running some numbers and the 25 box is no cheaper than buying the 10. Box of 10 for $68 shipped. Not too bad.


Does the 10 pack come in a cardboard box or does it come in the nice all cedar box (smaller) as the 25 count box???


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

tpharkman said:


> Does the 10 pack come in a cardboard box or does it come in the nice all cedar box (smaller) as the 25 count box???


It appears to me that it does. I did a googling of product packaging and that's what came back

Edit: Here is a review w/ pics of the 10 box----> http://mycigarblog.org/blog/?p=1873


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Well i just placed a big order, but might have to place a order on a 10 pack of these soon after i smoke one of the ones i got gifted...

Thanks again tony, your one of the few guys on here that i take your word and would take it to the bank(or take the $ out of my bank to buy your endorsed cigars)!


----------



## Hemsworth (Jan 30, 2011)

My nephew just came back from Cuba and he bought me a box by mistake!! Jul 2011! Thanks, Tony!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

I smoked 2 in Cuba in December (Jun 2011 boxcode) and they were great, so I brought home a box, Tony is not lying.


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. I just pulled the trigger on a box of 10 (plus my usual annual order of Upmann Magnum 46s).


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

This is the worst news my pocket has heard in a while. The Partagas Short is one of my top smokes, and I have been itching to explore the brand further. Looks like I have my next selection already decided. It's ramen this week... DADDY NEEDS SOME PARTAGAS!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Cigar Noob said:


> This is the worst news my pocket has heard in a while. The Partagas Short is one of my top smokes, and I have been itching to explore the brand further. Looks like I have my next selection already decided. It's ramen this week... DADDY NEEDS SOME PARTAGAS!


Haha Jonathan maybe you should check this out

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/304560-please-think-ahead-use-budget.html


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey its only money enjoy life its way to short!
Besides whats wrong with Ramen.
Food for me personally was always the last on the list.
My top 5
Cigars
Cars
Women
Booze
Good food


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hey its only money enjoy life its way to short!
> Besides whats wrong with Ramen.
> Food for me personally was always the last on the list.
> My top 5
> ...


I know Tony I was just messing with Jonathan. I had some Ramen yesterday actually haha. Cigars go above going out to eat for me and I buy beer and have people over instead of going out to the bars and waiting 10 minutes just to get an overpriced weak drink. Saves a heck of a lot of money.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Hey its only money enjoy life its way to short!
> Besides whats wrong with Ramen.
> Food for me personally was always the last on the list.
> My top 5
> ...


This is such a true statement its not even funny, I was talking to a co worker the other day and telling them that i spent 90% of my extra money on two things..... cigars and beer hah, a week later i showed him a 900$ order i had made on come CCs 

I like to think of cigars as a investment(makes the spending easier i suppose) I can either smoke them or sell them for what i paid for them if i have to.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

Just pulled the trigger on a box of 10!!! First CC purchase! First box purchase! Thanks again, Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Pleasure my brother!
Your gonna like them a lot i am sure of it!


----------



## flyinillini75 (Jun 7, 2007)

After reading your reviews and marketing on these I have decided I need to purchase some as well. Thanks for the information on these great smokes.


----------



## Blackham (Mar 26, 2010)

Totally agree with you Tony. The PSD 4 has always been a great smoke, consistent, great aging potential, and everytime you smoke one from the box you'd notice it's maturing. I'm on my 3rd last stick in the box now , thanks for reminding me to get more


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

My pleasure my brother!
Thanks for picking tonight's cigar!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

SEP 2011s were looking good and smelling great when I opened the box this afternoon...late gift from Santa Castro.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

tpharkman said:


> SEP 2011s were looking good and smelling great when I opened the box this afternoon...late gift from Santa Castro.


Haha I just got my box in yesterday. Same deal on the september 11 box. I wish it were warmer so I could smoke one now, but it looks like I'll be putting them to sleep for a long time after their freeze


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Glad to hear the good news, i have a box on the way, and am very excited!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Glad you guys all got in on them you won't be disappointed!


----------

